# Car Boot



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone with Car Boot experience? We've been doing quite a few lately and wondered if anyone had any tips??

xxxxxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

We do them and buy from them


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I enjoy the odd car booty too....


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Lots of haggling, dont pre-price stuff as i think it puts people off, take lots of change and carrier bags.
Take your own packed lunch and dont buy off food traders--you end up spending your profit.
Take your own loo rolls and baby wipes /antibac spray as toilets are usually manky  
Take sun cream as we usually end up sunburnt.
Good shoes as sometimes it gets cold and cold feet are nightmare--stand on cardboard if its cold


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i love carboots(haven't been for ages) and only ever go to stalls that aren't too cluttered and i never buy anything that is dusty or dirty, be prepared to haggle if a seller wont haggle i wont buy the item i never buy the item at the first price they say unless its a bargain to start with.
hope you make lots of money.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

elaine my first one that I did was the fruit market, I made about £60.00 at that one, was a brill day.  

But usually end up makiing about £40.00.

defo agree with taking own lunch etc as I always end up spending half of what i made.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

We usually do Clyde valley--in fact we were there yesterday   but only buying.
Did Blochairn twice--never again--went at 4am and couldnt get in   as it was sooo busy. Couldnt beleive the amount of people walking about with babies in prams buying


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah we squeezed in at about 5am where there were no parking sighns but the warden guy didnt notice ha ha.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Did Blochairn once and never again!  I know the whole point of the car boot is to grab a bargain but everyone wants your fab stuff for nuthin!!!  I got really angry with folks who looked through my BLOOMIN IMMACULATE baby stuff, all neatly categorised and folded and put it back down as if it was rubbish.  Was I doing it all wrong considering there were stalls there with clothes heaped on the dirty ground!  Is that the whole point of it perhaps?  

ANyhoo, made about £160 but sold off really good stuff like mamas and papas highchairs for next to nothing!  So defo won't be doing it again.  Needless to say I have three twin prams sitting up the loft and dunno what to do with them!

Kx


----------

